# Dirt Rally ruckelt



## Professor_X (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

habe Dirt Rally und es ruckelt. Besitze eine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC mit 4 GB, Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 mit 4x 3,4 Ghz, 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 
und eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 mit 2TB. 

Ist meine Hardware zu schwach für dieses Spiel?


----------



## Zwitschack (6. Januar 2016)

Wieviele FPS? Auslastung CPU? Auslastung GPU? Auslastung RAM? Auflösung Monitor? Energiesparmodi?


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2016)

FullHD mit max. Details @60 FPS sollten mit diesem System überhaupt kein Problem sein.


----------



## KaterTom (6. Januar 2016)

Falls du ungewöhnlich niedrige FPS hast, so zwischen 25 und 35 ca. dann deaktiviere in den erweiterten Grafikoptionen mal das erweiterte Blending. Das ist ein richtiger FPS Killer!


----------



## Professor_X (10. Januar 2016)

wenn ich das spiel auf maximale details hoch schalte in den grafikoptionen, beginnt meine grafikkarte wie wild zu surren, ist das normal? manche texturen scheinen dann auch nicht geladen zu werden


----------



## clarkathome (16. Januar 2016)

Das wilde surren liegt am Spulenfieben was deine Grafikkarte bei über 1000 FPS im Menü erzeugt.

Lösung:

1. Radeon Einstellungen (Treibereinstellmenü) öffnen.
2. Oben links auf Spiele klicken.
3. Dirt Rally als Spiel hinzufügen (siehe obere rechte Ecke).
4. Dirt Rally anklicken.
5. "Frame Rate Target Control" aktivieren und auf die Hertz Zahl deines Bildschirms einstellen (60, 120 oder 144 je nach Bildschirm).

Der Erfolg ist das die FPS Rate im gesamten Spiel nie höher ist als die Wiederholfrequenz deines Bildschirms und du dadurch:

- Weniger Energie verbrauchst.
- Kein Spulenfiepen mehr auftaucht.

Gruß Clark


----------

